# Made a Shop Stand From CNC Plasma Scrap Metal



## Tmate (Nov 24, 2020)

Anyone with a CNC plasma cutting table knows that scrap steel can materialize in a hurry.  I thought I would get rid of some of it by making a better stand for a small bandsaw I have sitting on a cheesy Harbor Freight stand.  If I add some plywood shelves and top and some paint, I will have an art deco piece.  I left some of the material uncut to give it some weight.  It may not be any better than the Harbor Freight stand, but at least I got rid of some scrap.


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 24, 2020)

Good use of what would otherwise be junk.  There is a business in Billings MT that has made a fence from the scrap generated by the water jet business across the street.


----------



## Tmate (Nov 25, 2020)

Think I'll skip the paint job and use it as a mini welding station.  I sat it on an old dolly with casters so I can move it around the shop.


----------

